# Antique Wall clock Identification needed Please..



## Bish (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm looking to change a broken mainspring on one of my fathers wall clocks. But obviously I need to identify it first. There's no markings on the dial

and seems to be nothing on the movement apart from what seems to be an '11'..

My father seems to think it's French, but it is an 'anti-clockwise' winding mechanism from the front. from what i have seen these types are mainly American.









Just trying to upload photo now



Bish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking to change a broken mainspring on one of my fathers wall clocks. But obviously I need to identify it first. There's no markings on the dial
> 
> ...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

You don't need to know the make necessarily just the width thickness length and the end fitting should be enough to source a replacement


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

if you dont have a problem getting the spring out, some times it can be shortened.


----------



## Bish (Mar 23, 2010)

andyclient said:


> You don't need to know the make necessarily just the width thickness length and the end fitting should be enough to source a replacement


Great Thanks, wasn't sure if it ok to do that.



vinn said:


> if you dont have a problem getting the spring out, some times it can be shortened.


Ok, Many Thanks.. I'll strip it down now at the weekend.

this is the movement.



Bish said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to know the make necessarily just the width thickness length and the end fitting should be enough to source a replacement
> ...


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice photo. that triangular shape of the movment looks much like one i have -- made in germany. well, have a nice weekend to "open and inspect" its a grand looking clock


----------



## Bish (Mar 23, 2010)

Many Thanks Vinn.. you too.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Meadows and Passmore will almost certainly supply. Mods - please delete if not allowed....http://www.m-p.co.uk or http://www.m-p.co.uk/mp-spring-guide.htm

Mike


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

wow --- two cracking good web sites --- thanks, what about tools and safety -- spring - precautions


----------



## Bish (Mar 23, 2010)

dobra said:


> Meadows and Passmore will almost certainly supply. Mods - please delete if not allowed....http://www.m-p.co.uk or http://www.m-p.co.uk/mp-spring-guide.htm
> 
> Mike


Many thanks Mike.


----------

